# I have nice friends........ a nice Mesquite



## David Hill (Mar 22, 2014)

We got out to the ranch and the tree is a really nice Mesquite with a good reasonably straight trunk. I got out my trusty chainsaw and went to work With the help of his tractor, it was cut and loaded in about an hour.
Glad I got this before it gets really hot---was about 75 here today. Perfect timing since I have some orders for items that take big blanks & I'm a little short of those. We were even able to get the root ball & the wood there looks really interesting.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2014)

Very cool! Free wood always seems better don't it? LOL


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 23, 2014)

I gotta ask.....

Why such short pieces, doesn't that make it hard to mill?
Or are you 'processing' the chunks in some other manner? (I'd like to see the 'set-up')

And finally(I know, will he shut-up already), what you gonna do with the stump? Pressure washing or some sort of 'tea-bagging' set-up to get the dirt off....



Regardless, free timber is always way up on the chart of 'just too cool'! Can't wait to see what the insides look like(hint,hint)







Scott (nice trailer too) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2014)

Those are some really nice skeet logs. Looks like honey mesquite. Hard to find them that large without lots of shake.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 23, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I gotta ask.....
> Why such short pieces, doesn't that make it hard to mill?



Scott,
I process them mostly as I need'em or have a day when I feel like using my chainsaw--freehand. After doing this a few times/patience my cuts are pretty good-for me anyway.
Plus I use really aggressive chains so it doesn't take as long to make the rip cuts (with appropriate safety attire).


----------

